# Hows ur eyes!



## Bill Wilson (Nov 11, 2011)

I have gotten used to barebulb brightness. Refer any good products you use for eye protection. Talk about seasonal light therapy.


----------



## Bill Wilson (Nov 11, 2011)

Those vertical tracers look cool when you go to a pitch black room. Retna burn can be very trippy.


----------



## mrduke (Nov 11, 2011)

yeaah it sucks even with horiz. bulbs, mine sit right above eye level and i get some crazy acid like tracers once i walk out of the room to dark hallway.


----------



## forlease (Nov 12, 2011)

welders goggles help


----------



## SFguy (Nov 12, 2011)

im tall but i try to krrp my head above the light, but mine is on a lightrail so i keep it pretty low i always have sunglasses on too i wear my stunna glasses at night


----------



## SFguy (Nov 12, 2011)

so tonight i went in my room, and low and behold.. i forgot my sunglasses.. THANKS!!


----------



## Bill Wilson (Nov 13, 2011)

sfguy how do you set up the light rail with a vert bulb. I thought about this, but i do
t have a rail. Do you put bulb inside, collusium style or are you above them?


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 13, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003H1J5E6/ref=oh_o04_s00_i00_details

Love my glasses and my vision


----------



## cowell (Nov 23, 2011)

Lastnight was my first fire up with bare bulbs.. 
I have 2000 watts vertical. I also just put in a brand new digilux bulb in one fixture. (other is hortilux eye).
I thought it was just my imagination, but I have grown with 2000 watts for a while now - always in cool tubes... and it just was SOOO bright. Is it really due to bare bulbs that much extra light is given off? I have only got a 250 watt HPS bare bulb, so I don't have much to compare to. All the guys I know who grow are either outdoor growers, or are using cool tube set ups.

Sorry - just never seen the difference and thought I was just smug at the new set up....


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 23, 2011)

I got some shade #5 If I remember right torching sunglasses work fucking great. Got em off the snap-on dude sure matco, and mac tools got em too


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Nov 23, 2011)

Sunglasses designed for folks to wear after cataracts surgery are my choice.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 24, 2011)

^^^ yup old man shades I find protect the sides of my eyes. 
If I go in with a 10k bare vert and no shades my eyes water for the next day! Don't do it looking direct at the bulb is not good in any shades except shade 5 and up . If you have UVB 4k+ bulbs turn them off if your gonna spend hours in there or you may get a gross red uv burn ...


----------



## WesternBotany (Nov 30, 2011)

Welding Goggles work great! 

Here's the cheapest set I could find on ebay, I haven't bought this particular set though: http://www.ebay.com/itm/QTY-2-WELDERS-WELDING-CUTTING-SAFETY-GOGGLES-GLASSES-/300630290921?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fef631e9


----------



## boxingfan21 (Dec 2, 2011)

Get some sunglasses fool... make sure they look classy


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## GuerrillaRed (Nov 22, 2014)

I got 5,000 vertical bare bulb. I try to wear welding goggles or sunglasses at all times but sometimes you do what you got to do.

Driving at night has become an interesting and frightening experience after spending time in the grow room.


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 25, 2014)

I just recently went vert and welding goggles for sure are needed they work mint


----------



## thay5212 (Dec 2, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Method 7 knock-offs available on amazon for like 30 bucks? I need something else, decent, regular sunglasses don't really cut it for me anymore.

Worth it? Or should I put the 30 towards some M7's because I would be wishing I had anyways?


----------



## PorterRockwell (Dec 2, 2014)

Just use VHS tape wrapped around your head like a mummy


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 5, 2014)

Good sunglasses are required.

Turn the fucking bulb off and let it cool before working in there, bulb burns are the vert crowd's equivalent of Jeff Foxworthy's 'stupid card'.

Wear your shades around ALL high intensity lighting, including veg; even the light from T5 tubes includes plenty of UV and that's cumulative long term irreversible damage leading to macular degeneration... which is how they'll know what you used to do when you're old.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 5, 2014)

thay5212 said:


> Has anyone tried the Method 7 knock-offs available on amazon for like 30 bucks? I need something else, decent, regular sunglasses don't really cut it for me anymore.
> 
> Worth it? Or should I put the 30 towards some M7's because I would be wishing I had anyways?


Method 7 glasses are for color correction in HPS light only. They will not protect your eyes from excess light intensity. They say they have UV protection, but that by itself isn't enough.

You need real sunglasses, preferably polarized. The grade 5 welding shades might work, but really- if you have to be in there with it for more than thirty seconds, just shut the fucker off.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 5, 2014)

Wear sunglasses at least.

I got severe burns from welding. Feels like sand in your eyes.

Fyi peel a potato and put it over your eyes, it is good for retina burns.


----------



## thay5212 (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks, Tty, I wasn't aware they were just color correction, I thought it was more direct filtration, I'll stick with my shades then and look into some welding goggles next time I'm at harbor freight. I use some polarized shades now and they work but I dont think they will be quite as effective once I drop another 4kw in this weekend.


----------

